# Members Directory 2013-2014



## lcml11 (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory13-14/

Just click


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! The member web site doesn't have it up yet.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't think the Wyndham site has EVER had it up. Vacation Counselors will send you the link, or a book if you ask for one.

TS


----------



## learnalot (Jul 29, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> I don't think the Wyndham site has EVER had it up. Vacation Counselors will send you the link, or a book if you ask for one.
> 
> TS



There is always a link to the directory on the WVR website, but they haven't yet updated it with the new directory.  There is also a place on the website where you can request a paper copy.  Members are entitled to one copy free.  Additional copies must be purchased - I believe the price is $12.


----------



## Pietin (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks lcml11,
This is useful when I don't fell like logging in or when I just want to daydream of our next vacation.


----------



## elenoir (Jul 31, 2013)

Doesn't work for me


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 31, 2013)

*Can't open*

404 Not found message...


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I had that saved to my favorites and tried opening it this morning and it was a broken link. I don't have a Wyndham account yet since I just bought my contracts 2 weeks ago so I don't know where that can be found. You can't find it by googling. I already tried that.


----------



## north (Jul 31, 2013)

It looks like they have removed it for a while.  The next time it becomes available, you can click on the pdf-icon and download it to your computer.  I think it's nice to have the different versions available on my own computer.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I like the 2012 directory because it has the two tabs at the bottom of the page to easily access the resorts page. The new version didn't have the tabs at the bottom. It didn't seem as user friendly to me.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> I like the 2012 directory because it has the two tabs at the bottom of the page to easily access the resorts page. The new version didn't have the tabs at the bottom. It didn't seem as user friendly to me.



You can add your own tabs wherever you want


----------



## staceyeileen (Jul 31, 2013)

darn 

did anyone happen to download the pdf?


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it was a beta version

as others have said, it looked like it may have had some mistakes in the descriptions (beds, sleep capacity, etc) of the new resorts like NY and Chicago.  It also didn't include the future resort on the USVI and the timeshare units in Puerto Rico


----------



## Myxdvz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm... I was just looking at it at lunch sharing some plans with a girlfriend.  Now it's down.

The photography was beautiful -- but some of the information is incorrect.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 31, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> darn
> 
> did anyone happen to download the pdf?



I downloaded the PDF but once it was on my desktop it just froze up and would never open. Not sure if it was just a problem with my computer or the document.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> You can add your own tabs wherever you want



I am not very tech savvy. I searched all the options on that new directory and I didn't see anything that would have allowed me to make the tabs at the bottom. Maybe if the link starts back working again I will give it another look and see if I can figure out how to do that.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 3, 2013)

Talked to Wyndham today on the members directory.  During the course of the conversation the following was indicated:

1.  August 8, 2013 is when a owner can get a copy.

2.  Order can be taken now.

3.  An override could be obtained to be put on the order list.

4.  Even after being advised that the directory did show up briefly on line, they denied that it exists at this point.

Since it has been firmly established it exists, it is to bad that owners are not being permitted to get a copy at this point.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

come on...we are talking less than a week


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> I am not very tech savvy. I searched all the options on that new directory and I didn't see anything that would have allowed me to make the tabs at the bottom. Maybe if the link starts back working again I will give it another look and see if I can figure out how to do that.



You may have to download it to add tabs..


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> come on...we are talking less than a week



Not necessarily, talked with Owner Care this time.  He said he researched the issue yesterday and the directory will not come out until sometime after the fourth quarter.

I asked to speak to the escalation department.  He said that department no longer exists.

I asked to speak to a supervisor, he said that is no longer permitted.

From other threads, including one that relates to this topic, you appear to have connections with Wyndham corporate.  You were the one, if I remember, that first provided information on the link that was recently disabled that had the directory.  Given this, maybe you could call and see what they tell you.

See post number 9

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161&highlight=members+directory

I do not know if it has dawned on anyone yet, since the directory is real and has apparently been released to the Wyndham insiders and their cooresponding running groups, us poor lonley owners that do not have the connections with Wyndham corrporate sales et. al. are under a set of rules that we do not know what they are.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Not necessarily, talked with Owner Care this time.  He said he researched the issue yesterday and the directory will not come out until sometime after the fourth quarter.
> 
> I asked to speak to the escalation department.  He said that department no longer exists.
> 
> ...



Not me. The link was posted by some else that realized it was just a tweak to the url


----------



## lilpooh108 (Aug 3, 2013)

oops wrong thread


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> You may have to download it to add tabs..


I did download it, but I am not able to add tabs.

It is really locked. I can't highlight and copy out of Acrobat. I was able to delete pages to create a smaller directory for use to show others. But this was done only after I printer it back to an Adobe pdf creator printer file. When doing this, the quality diminished greatly.

While it was up, I was able to go through it. That is when I downloaded the pdf version.

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I did download it, but I am not able to add tabs.
> 
> It is really locked. I can't highlight and copy out of Acrobat. I was able to delete pages to create a smaller directory for use to show others. But this was done only after I printer it back to an Adobe pdf creator printer file. When doing this, the quality diminished greatly.
> 
> ...



I downloaded it too but its not a pdf. theres a link at the top of the page that looks like a toolbox, click on that to access the "tab maker"


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 3, 2013)

When I first downloaded it, it froze up and wouldn't open so I deleted the icon off my desktop. But this afternoon I went back into my downloads folder and reopened the file and the directory works.

The toolbox icon doesn't give you the option to make tabs like they had on the bottom of the page of the old directory. It gives you the option to "flag" certain pages/bookmark. Which is fine also. That will work.


----------



## midnight555 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a .pdf file of it that works.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 4, 2013)

midnight555 said:


> I have a .pdf file of it that works.



My .pdf "works." I can view all of the 406 pages. It's a very pretty document.

I just can't put bookmarks in it or do any of the other Acrobat editing functions.

Can you enter bookmarks into yours? Can you make any changes to it? Can you save it with a different name? Or, can you just view it?

Jim


----------



## midnight555 (Aug 4, 2013)

My version does not let me add bookmarks, edit, or copy anything. I can only view it.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a copy opened in iBooks which has no trouble setting bookmarks.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mine is not saved as a PDF it is an offline web page. This is the URL when I open it.

http://localhost:4001/nxtbook/offline.html

But this link appears broken if you click on it. It opens for me on my computer.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2013)

mspeggysue911 said:


> Mine is not saved as a PDF it is an offline web page. This is the URL when I open it.
> 
> http://localhost:4001/nxtbook/offline.html
> 
> But this link appears broken if you click on it. It opens for me on my computer.



I know you said you weren't tech savvy but you should know you can't open files I've saved on my computer from yours either


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 4, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I know you said you weren't tech savvy but you should know you can't open files I've saved on my computer from yours either



No I knew you would not be able to open it. I was just showing what the URL was whenever I open the file it actually opens on a tab on my Google Chrome as if it is a web page. But nobody can click on that link because it is something I have saved on my computer. I was just showing mine was not a PDF file.


----------



## persia (Aug 4, 2013)

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like 127.0.0.1



ronparise said:


> I know you said you weren't tech savvy but you should know you can't open files I've saved on my computer from yours either


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 4, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> Not necessarily, talked with Owner Care this time.  He said he researched the issue yesterday and the directory will not come out until sometime after the fourth quarter.
> 
> I asked to speak to the escalation department.  He said that department no longer exists.
> 
> ...



What? We are under new rules that no one has any idea what they are? We are under the rules of the currently released member directory that is available under the ownership section. Because someone accidentally made something visible online before it should have been doesn't make some huge conspiracy against owners. 

Jason


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 5, 2013)

jjmanthei05 said:


> What? We are under new rules that no one has any idea what they are? We are under the rules of the currently released member directory that is available under the ownership section. Because someone accidentally made something visible online before it should have been doesn't make some huge conspiracy against owners.
> 
> Jason



Please consult the Your Members Directory section of the Members directory and the title of the document.  It is for the year specified and does not have a provision to the effect that it is in force until replaced.

The fact that Wyndham apparently has not authorized a general release of the current directory is probably not significant for legal purposes.  It appears to me to be in force.

It has been released to some intentional or not.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

*.pdf of the 2013-2014 directory*

I have been asked to provide the .pdf of the Club Wyndham Directory 2013-2014.

I think I have attached a small screen shot .pdf from it. (Putting images out on TUG is always a mystery to me.) You should be able to see that the full Wyndham .pdf does have a small set of bookmarks as shown.

The size of the full Wyndham .pdf directory is 66MB, which is too large for me to upload through my internet connections.

Are there any suggestion as to how I could make this 66MB .pdf file available to others?

Jim


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 5, 2013)

Jim... a  Google Drive, Dropbox or box.com account will help share the link.  Or send me one, and I can share a link to everyone.  your call.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 5, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> Jim... a  Google Drive, Dropbox or box.com account will help share the link.  Or send me one, and I can share a link to everyone.  your call.



or me

If you cant get it attached to an email, put it on a thumb drive and send it via good old us mail


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

*Sharing 66MB .pdf file*

I can't "send" it over the internet in an email. My limit on an attached file is 25MB.

Send me a flash drive, and I will put it on it. PM me for my address.

I have a Dropbox folder, but I don't know how to share it or a part of it with others.

How do Google Drive or box.com work? Do I create an account similar to Dropbox?

I am sure that there is a simple way to do this. If you know of a simple way, explain it in simple easy to follow instructions for me and anyone else who would like to use it.

Jim


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 5, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I can't "send" it over the internet in an email. My limit on an attached file is 25MB.
> 
> Send me a flash drive, and I will put it on it. PM me for my address.
> 
> ...



OK, if you have a DropBox folder... just put the file under the "Public" folder... and then right click and chose "Copy Public Link", and share that with us by pasting here 

Google Drive and Box.com will be very similar, only the specifics of sharing will differ..  You need a Gmail/Google Account for Google Drive, and once the file is there, just click on "Share".


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

I created a Google Drive and placed the Wyndham Directory .pdf in it.

The first thing that I did was to create a gmail account. Then I downloaded the Google Drive installation and installed it.

You may also have to install Google Drive.

If you PM me, I will return the login ID and password. I don’t just want to put these out on TUG for someone to go in and play games with the account.

Ron, since you PMed me, I will send the information to you first. Hopefully, you can get it to download.

Jim


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 5, 2013)

The Dropbox public link thing would be much easier.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

I tried to access the file on a second computer. I found that I needed to install Google Drive first and then sync it. Once I did that, it looked just like a file in DropBox, and I was able to open it just like any other file..


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> The Dropbox public link thing would be much easier.


I don't want to give out any of my personal IDs or whatever it might take to have others access my DropBox. Maybe you know of a way where I do not need it give out any, and I mean any of my current ID information.


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 5, 2013)

jebloomquist said:


> I don't want to give out any of my personal IDs or whatever it might take to have others access my DropBox. Maybe you know of a way where I do not need it give out any, and I mean any of my current ID information.



You don't need to give us ANY info.  Just put the file in the Public Folder, and copy/paste or PM us the link   The exact instructions are above.

The link looks like this:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6212072/SampleDropBoxFile.png

On Google Drive, click Share and copy/paste/PM us the link, like so:  Disney Dream 3N Navigator Day 1


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay. Here is what I know so far. 

1) Download and install Google Drive.

2) Go to https://drive.google.com

3) Login with ID wyndhamdirectory.13.14.

4) User password tugusers.

Here is where it gets a little strange. If it asks you to sync, great. If not, look around for Google Drive. It is in there somewhere.

If someone goes in an destroys it, so be it.

Jim


----------



## ronparise (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Jim

That worked


----------



## ronparise (Aug 5, 2013)

Its in my dropbox too

click here and you should be able to download it to your computer


----------



## Myxdvz (Aug 5, 2013)

Here you go Jim, I got the Link for you...  Feel free to change the password of the account 

From the Original Google Drive: Wyndham 2013-2014 PDF


From Dropbox: Wyndham 2013-2014 PDF


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 5, 2013)

Great job.  It is good to know portions of the directory are now in circulations.  Great job to thoughs that got through that mess.


----------



## staceyeileen (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Jim and others


----------



## persia (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lcml11 (Aug 8, 2013)

August 8, 2013, no new members directory on line yet.


----------



## Pressedfairie (Aug 8, 2013)

The new directory is now online.


----------

